# Thermal Paste



## saurabh_1e (May 6, 2012)

Need a thermal paste within 500-600/-

 Confused between these two:
 1) Cooler Master IC Essential E2 Thermal Interface.
 2) Arctic Silver 5.

 Will be using it on Phenom x6 1055T @3.5Ghz and MSI HD6850 Cyclone @925Mhz...

 Open to Suggestions....

 One more question i have tightened my ram latency from 9-9-9-25-34 to 7-7-7-20-27.
 Which is the best application to check the performance gain and test stability of the memory.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 6, 2012)

AS5...Always!! You could also buy AS3... its not so much behind AS5 but its a lot cheaper afaik...

P.S. let me know from where ur buying and for what price. I have been trying to find AS5/Ceramique for a long long time.....


----------



## dfcols71 (May 6, 2012)

stock paste of your aftermarket cooler is enough
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-...r-should-we-get-additional-thermal-paste.html


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 6, 2012)

There is no stock thermal paste left..
And every time i clean my desktop i change the thermal paste..

How can be stock thermal paste be enough as every time you clean your hsf you have to change the thermal paste..


----------



## saswat23 (May 6, 2012)

Also look for CM Thermal Fusion-400. Will cost around 400-500 bucks.


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 6, 2012)

@OP be  careful regarding AS5 as it is highly electrically conductive beside being thermally conductive.Apply it with care so that not a slightest part comes in contact with MOBO.

refer *this*


----------

